# SJX or Phantom Jet Boats?



## whtskookin (Jan 21, 2010)

Does anybody know anything about these jet boats?


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

They are inboard jet drives and run in 4'' of water they run about 40 mph to 55 mph. They cost alot of money even used, I would love to have one.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

They ruin the fishing, when they come blastin' by...


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

tbone2374 said:


> They ruin the fishing, when they come blastin' by...


 Yeah tbone theyre hard to hit too!:hairout:


----------

